# Carista Beta Testing - MK3 TTS (8S)



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Anyone on the Carista Beta Testing for the TTS 8S?

Picking up my new TTS today and wondering what sorts of things are in the Beta for this car?

https://caristaapp.com/p/beta


----------



## s3dbw (Feb 22, 2018)

Have used it successfully for auto dipping the passenger side mirror when reversing. Also enabled the high beam assist, however have not been able to verify if this one works properly or not as not done any night driving recently. Suffice to say there are a host of options on the beta version for the 8S and I have had no problems with it regards to it interfacing with the car.

regards


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up on this, I'm picking up my TT tomorrow and as I'm an iPhone user had been disappointed to see the 8S wasn't covered by Carista, I've just sent them a beta request.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Is this much different to OBDeleven? Are you able to change the virtual cockpit to the TTS skin?


----------



## s3dbw (Feb 22, 2018)

Macauley said:


> Is this much different to OBDeleven? Are you able to change the virtual cockpit to the TTS skin?


I have not used OBDeleven so I have no basis for comparison and have yet to explore all the functions of Carista, so sorry cant help


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

I've just sent a request to be added to the beta for the TT, will report back when I see what is available!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Macauley said:


> Is this much different to OBDeleven? Are you able to change the virtual cockpit to the TTS skin?


AFAIK, noone has managed to do more than add a redline and TTS logo to the current tacho.
No centre tacho view, that's apparently more complicated than some quick coding. :?


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

OK update from me here - I ordered a carista obd adapter and sent a mail with the reqest to join the beta - got put on in a day or so - I've just tried it - very cool, i've coded lap timing, rear sensor display and HBA.

I've tested LT and RSD, all worked straight away. The beta allows you testing for a month tho - so I dont know what will happen at the end of the month. I havent delved deep into the coding options yet, however it doesnt look like they have as many options as we do in the B&B thread, I might mail them to add one of the rear sweep options and see if they can do it.

I only have apple gear, so I dont think I can access any of the coding any other way, unless anyone can tell me otherwise?

Anyway - it's cool at the moment, the beta allows you full access with no charges.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Ill take some screenies later and post them


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Good to know!
I was about to buy OBD eleven, but I'm not too happy with pricing and apps available. If Carista gets TT covered, I'd have a serious option. Any idea how it compares to OBD11 in terms of functionality and pricing?
I've read Carista can use generic ELM327 as long as they are in a new version.


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Carista works with generic ELM327 device, I use one from amazon.

I've enabled beep on locking, but can't get the dip mirror working... I really miss this feature coming from my S4.


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

Only had a quick play, changed the number of indicator flashes but beep on lock didn't work for me, will try more later.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Phill_1981 said:


> Carista works with generic ELM327 device, I use one from amazon.
> 
> I've enabled beep on locking, but can't get the dip mirror working... I really miss this feature coming from my S4.


Don't enable the remember option (step 1), just have step 2 enabled.

I've got OBDeleven and Carista and overall I must say Carista comes out on top for its user friendly app and iOS compatibility. The only downside is that it could cost you more in the long run as it's $9.99 for 1 week and $39.99 for a year access.


----------



## markl (May 5, 2018)

Thanks, I'll take a look later. Long time Apple user so just glad to have something that is compatible.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm having a few issues - most of the things I've coded havent come through - tried adding DRL to turn signal also the rear indicators adding fog light and adding the traffic sign recognition - I dont suppose anyone else has tried these?

I've reported them to the beta, so i guess we'll see what they do!

It would have been handy to get some form of read me!


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Macauley said:


> Phill_1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Carista works with generic ELM327 device, I use one from amazon.
> ...


Thanks, will give it another go later!


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

Macauley said:


> Phill_1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Carista works with generic ELM327 device, I use one from amazon.
> ...


Worked like a charm! Thank you so much! Any other tips and tricks you have?


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning,

I'm interested to hear if anyone has had any more experience with Carista?

It looks like the modifications for the Mk3 are still in beta, but as I only have iOS & Mac I'm stuck for options without buying a cheap Android device.

I'm hoping to make all of the changes below and from the information I've found I believe I should be able to do them with Carista so long as I pay for a one month subscription, can anyone confirm?

Show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse
Turn down the passenger mirror in R
Laptimer
Emergency flashing indicators when brake
Add red zone in the revs counter
Automatic closing windows when raining after Park 
High Beam Assist - I have the lane assist camera already
Traffic signs recognition - I have the lane assist camera already

James


----------

